# Warning Rant: Dam Whiplash Claims



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry, had a big long chat with my GF last couple of weeks about her mum who is currently really suffering with not being able to move and having generally a bad time for the past 1.5 years.

bit of b'ground some A'hole hit her the rear of their (now written off and repaired i believe car it had a broken rear suspension and all sorts :doublesho) and she could not get out of the car through fear and pain, but anyhow the car has been replaced by a BM 3 series touring, the car has been replaced fine but the injuries and mental trauma she is still going through is unbelivable. 

1.5 years after the accident the guy/ his insurers are still fighting with her and my GF's Mum and dad's insurers about it. To stick it context she is on her 3rd solcitor! :wall: mainly because the majority of her actual claim is major whiplash naturally those in the know can see where this argument and rant is going thanks to these little pieces of scum doing crash for cash and other incidents and bloody people claiming for F all (i claimed nothing in my rear ender) my GF's family have had this hanging over them for 1.5 years! 

Oh and tbh the NHS/consultants are being to**ers as well, they moved her off the meds that were working, for something more expensive and something thats going to take 3 months to do anything!!!!!!!!!...

 i feel sorry for my GF atm, there dad is away on business and my GF is having to help her mum as much as possible (as well as her sisters who have gone back to school) and shes going to uni! 

i just needed to have a rant i am aso frustrated that so much fallout has occured from this and mainly that she has gone through 3 bloody solicitors for someone who actually deserves injury payment having such a bad time because of some scum in britain today claiming because oh someone touched me....:wall::wall::wall::wall:

for info on the actual day i can remember the text when i was on placement in the office and just thinking oh F*ck.i was on the verge of telling my boss to go F*ck himself and say there is something more important and where i need to be


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope things pick up for you soon buddy - just try look on the bright side and dont tell that to your boss as things may get a lot worse for your gf if you lose the job as well


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont have a job i was on placement (for my Comp Studies degree)with the company a 1.5 years ago  going into law in sept  yeah i hope it gets sorted to!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

ive got to ask, why is she on her third set of solicitors?

were the last two incompetent?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

NHS/consultants are being to**ers as well

Make sure the consultants have all available paperwork my mother is going through this at the moment.Solicitor not getting stuff etc bit poor when we are haveing to do it for her for them.Solicitor not getting medicals on time etc.She and my dad got rear ended but she sufferd a stroke several hours after something to do with a raise in blood pressure bursting something in rear of head or something.It's all a bit confuseing to be honest.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

PM me some background mate of you want and I'll try and point you in the right direction. I work in the PI Claims Dept for one of the major insurers. If its a straight up rear ender then the 3rd party Insurers should have admitted liability straight away. A lot of the hold ups that I encounter are to do with claimant solicitors not getting there finger out. If liability is admitted then it should just be a case of medical reports and quantum if its not been admitted then yyour own solicitor should really be pushing to litigate after this length of time. Again I don't know the exact circumstances but depending on the injuries it can take a while as the more serious the injury the longer it takes to settle.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Estoril-5 said:


> ive got to ask, why is she on her third set of solicitors?
> 
> were the last two incompetent?


basically yes.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Johnboy82 said:


> PM me some background mate of you want and I'll try and point you in the right direction. I work in the PI Claims Dept for one of the major insurers. If its a straight up rear ender then the 3rd party Insurers should have admitted liability straight away. A lot of the hold ups that I encounter are to do with claimant solicitors not getting there finger out. If liability is admitted then it should just be a case of medical reports and quantum if its not been admitted then yyour own solicitor should really be pushing to litigate after this length of time. Again I don't know the exact circumstances but depending on the injuries it can take a while as the more serious the injury the longer it takes to settle.


well she is having problems with the settling aspect so technically it is still on going and then the guy started i think it is because it is major whiplash tbh i just wanted to get it out my system because of frustration i dont know every detail tbh.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I know the feeling mate.

I was rear-ended and have been suffering since. I struggle with work and general daily life, been to numerous consultants, tried all sorts of meds, physio, acupuncture, an operation and they've said they can do no more and I have to manage the pain now. I'm onto my 2nd soliciter as the first went onto maternity leave. He takes 3 weeks to reply and seems to be dragging everything out. Royal Mail keep losing correspondance and it took almost 6 months to get my medical records through 

I became self-employed 6 months prior to the accident and obviously haven't earnt much in that time. Loss of earnings they're working on what I earnt when building a business and I've only been able to earn 80% of my potential due to the injuries sustained. It's now in the hands of barristers to do with quantum?/future loss of earnings...

I'm now over 2 and a half years into this ordeal, was diagnosed as depressed what with everything (i even had to sort getting the car fixed myself as they were so useless) luckily I've managed to get myself off the anti-depressants but I'm always going to struggle work-wise in my field (manual) Just feels like there's a massive black cloud hanging over me. Couldn't settle straight away as they wanted to see if treatment worked (which it didn't) and I would like a reflective payout for how it will affect my potential earnings but I'm resigned to the fact that I'll get pittance.

The bit which really bugs me however is how much everyone else gets - fake claimants getting tens of thousands, soliciters fees, cost of treatment (mine stands at £7k for treatment )

Edit: Should have said the person who hit me admitted liability immediately as did his insurance...
Sorry, rant over!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> well she is having problems with the settling aspect so technically it is still on going and then the guy started i think it is because it is major whiplash tbh i just wanted to get it out my system because of frustration i dont know every detail tbh.


How can they settle though if the person is still experiencing symptoms?
That is why there is a long delay, imagine if they settled at say £8k but was in pain for many years to come


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Avanti said:


> How can they settle though if the person is still experiencing symptoms?
> That is why there is a long delay, imagine if they settled at say £8k but was in pain for many years to come


Nail, hit and head!

If you can get an iterim settlement then fine :thumb:

But the majority (mine included) isn't. Once you've accepted an amount that's it, you can't re-open or claim for more - even if you end up in a wheelchair or critically ill...


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

They should refer you to the appropriate medical expert for an examination. The expert gives a prognosis and the compensation is based on that. Again, the more serious the injury the longer it will take as there are various multipliers that may be used to calculate the payout but if its at that stage then its usually decided by a court. At work at the moment I've paid out nearly 7k on a particular claim and that's not even looking at compensation or lawyers fees yet. Again drop me a pm. What insurer is it as some are easier to deal wiyh than others. My mum is going through the same thing as she had a smash in february and its still ongoing as the insurer is dragging their heels. Got straight on to my mums lawyer and booted his @rse for not picking the phone up & always sending letters.


Sent from my phone using my fat fingers


----------

